# Lemongrass sauce



## mmmm (Sep 10, 2007)

anyone know of a good one that goes with fish?

TIA


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow!Ive never heard of a lemon grass sauce or are you just looking for a lemon sauce which is more traditional with fish.Also what are you trying to make with what kind of fish?


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 10, 2007)

Recipes - Fish In Lemongrass Sauce Recipe

That one is good. LOTS of tasty lemongrass recipes on the site, too.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 10, 2007)

I would recommend steeping some cream with lemongrass, perhaps some green tea, green chilies, reduce down and finish with some cilantro, and a squeeze of lime table side. Mahi is the first fish that pops to mind.


----------



## mmmm (Sep 11, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Wow!Ive never heard of a lemon grass sauce or are you just looking for a lemon sauce which is more traditional with fish.Also what are you trying to make with what kind of fish?



I had it at a restaurant once it was fabulous, it's not just plain lemon sauce, it's lemon grass. I was going to make salmon...haven't chosen one yet.


----------



## oneoffour (Feb 14, 2008)

I found that I have to look carefully when I buy the lemon grass. It isn't a big mover in the produce asile and the freshest grass has the most flavor. I also played with it in the recipe. Playing happend as it didn't seem to release a lot of flavor just cutting it up as directed. It gave out more flavor when it was in the pot and I took the french rolling pin used it like a muddler to bruised the lemongrass. 

Hows my memory? Doesn't star anise also have a lemon flavor? I wonder how the two would play together.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 14, 2008)

Star anise does not have a lemon flavor - it has an anise flavor (licorice).  With that being said it might not be bad in a marinade of some kind that includes things like star anise, soy, chicken broth, sesame oil, spring onions, etc.  Might be quite interesting!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 14, 2008)

We cheat, we bought lemon grass dressing at the store and use it. It is hard to find fresh lemon grass here and there just isn't much flavor to it if it isn't fresh.


----------

